# Intel 865GSA Video Driver Needed for WinXP 64Bit.....



## satyamy (Aug 5, 2007)

I need Video Drivers for Intel 865GSA Board for WinXP 64Bit Edition
I downloaded latest drivers from intel.com
*downloadcenter.intel.com/filter_results.aspx?strTypes=all&ProductID=2441&OSFullName=Windows*+XP+Professional+x64+Edition&lang=eng&strOSs=109&submit=Go%21
 but its not working
I also searched google, & driversgudie.com but   
Can i get driver from any other way?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 13, 2007)

What do u mean by not working ?? may I know the error its giving ??


----------

